# EU Referendum!



## welly2 (23/6/16)

So this is it, my fellow poms go to the poles and decide the future of the UK. I guess we're going to learn the stupidity or otherwise of pommyland pretty quickly.


----------



## warra48 (23/6/16)

The referendum goes deeper than that. It's a referendum on continuing to comply with mostly pointless Euro crap.

The poms are not stupid, unlike many of the Europeans.
Some of the silly crap which emanates from Brussels is almost unbelievable.

And I'm entitled to slag off Europeans, I'm a clogwog, so I'm from mainland Europe.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/16)

If they vote to leave the EU, the Pound will crash.

Cheap Maris Otter and Challenger. woot.


----------



## Topher (23/6/16)

Ive got my eye on some ridiculously expensive English hand made guitar pickups. 

If they vote leave, I think Im going to get a 20% discount.


----------



## Grott (23/6/16)

warra48 said:


> The poms are not stupid, unlike many of the Europeans.






Well they did join


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/16)

Lets face it, the idea of the UK being part of a European super state is ridiculous, almost as silly as having Tasmania and Queensland as an integral part of Australia.


----------



## manticle (23/6/16)

Watch what you say about Tasmania.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/16)

Nah, I have a soft spot for you folks over the Tasman.


----------



## manticle (23/6/16)

I have a soft spot too.


----------



## Blind Dog (24/6/16)

What I always failed to understand about the EU was the fact that the various EU commissioners appointed by member governments had near unfettered powers whilst the elected MEPs had bugger all impact or influence. How is that democratic? I'd vote leave for that reason alone because if no one can be held accountable for a decision then I don't care if I think it's the right decision or not, that's just wrong.


----------



## Camo6 (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Nah, I have a soft spot for you folks over the Tasman.


I like New Zealanders too, hey bro?


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/16)

They are over the Pacific, arent they?


----------



## welly2 (24/6/16)

Blind Dog said:


> What I always failed to understand about the EU was the fact that the various EU commissioners appointed by member governments had near unfettered powers whilst the elected MEPs had bugger all impact or influence. How is that democratic? I'd vote leave for that reason alone because if no one can be held accountable for a decision then I don't care if I think it's the right decision or not, that's just wrong.


I don't believe that is actually the case. There's a video doing the rounds recorded by a professor of european law which clearly explains Britain's role in Europe, the power we do actually have (that the leave campaign are trying to convince everyone otherwise) and while he states he is biased to an extent, it's worth a watch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USTypBKEd8Y


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Technically, Tasmania is oversees...


----------



## Camo6 (24/6/16)

Could we get a strait answer on this?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

I see what you did there


----------



## Feldon (24/6/16)

Camo6 said:


> Could we get a strait answer on this?


Unlikely anybody's Abel to.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Its a farily rough passage


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/16)

Surely it cant be that difficult with the benefit of 44 years of hindsight to assess weather or not the UK being part of of the EU has been a positive thing or not.
Though I suppose after nearly 2000 years of hindsight, religion still seems like a great idea to 83% of the planets population, so people are silly.


----------



## Feldon (24/6/16)

And there be Diemens.


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Technically, Tasmania is oversees...


Think of it as a moat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/16)

Good point


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/16)

welly2 said:


> I don't believe that is actually the case. There's a video doing the rounds recorded by a professor of european law which clearly explains Britain's role in Europe, the power we do actually have (that the leave campaign are trying to convince everyone otherwise) and while he states he is biased to an extent, it's worth a watch.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USTypBKEd8Y


Surprised he didn't mention anybody with an EU passport being able to travel, live and work in the UK, which seems to have a lot of peoples dander up.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/6/16)

Is this from monty pyton cross out "What have the Romans ever done for us" and replace with EU .


----------



## Airgead (24/6/16)

As far as I can tell (from outside) a lot of the leave campaign has been based around anti imigration xenophobia. Its not ecconomic considerations driving the leave vote its xenopobia and rampant nationalism.

I find this very worrying. Brexit, UKIP and that moron Farage, the rise of trump in the US, the return of Pauline Hanson, the continuing political existance of Abbot...

Dark times my friends. Dark times indeed.


----------



## DU99 (24/6/16)

if they stay in EU what happens to the commonwealth..


----------



## Seaquebrew (24/6/16)

Looks like they are out 

The sun will still rise tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## pommiebloke (24/6/16)

Happy Independence Day!!


----------



## Dave70 (24/6/16)

Airgead said:


> As far as I can tell (from outside) a lot of the leave campaign has been based around anti imigration xenophobia. Its not ecconomic considerations driving the leave vote its xenopobia and rampant nationalism.
> 
> I find this very worrying. Brexit, UKIP and that moron Farage, the rise of trump in the US, the return of Pauline Hanson, the continuing political existance of Abbot...
> 
> Dark times my friends. Dark times indeed.


Perhaps its just a backlash against cringe worthy liberal / leftist political correctness and cultural relativism. 
I cant in all honesty believe any person with so much as a scintilla of a functioning brain could not see the likes of Hanson and Trump as the irresponsible unlettered morons they are, much less vote for them. 

Britex, meh. Trump? Genuinely ******* scary.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/16)

There's a lot more to it than xenophobia and Australia has a lot to learn (but won't, will just keep on reinventing the wheel as usual)
Most of the leave voters are in areas that I know quite well, rust belt areas that once had thriving steelworks, mines, factories and a "proud and honest" working class, that I came from myself.

Since probably the Seventies, vast areas of the UK that were once great places to live have turned into something resembling the former Soviet Union but with pizza delivery with grinding poverty and increasing social lawlessness.
At the same time they are taunted by images of Londoners in particular in their penthouses and swanning around in their Bentleys while the Tories cut benefits and evict people because they have too many bedrooms in their council houses. We are just starting to see this trend in Australia... when the car industry finally leaves, I'd expect someone from the Rhondda Valley in Wales could visit Elizabeth in SA and feel quite at home.

Whether they get any benefit out of Brexit is doubtful, but it was really a vote for any bloody thing other than the miserable situation they are in.

Scotland voted largely to remain, but with the prospect of a Tory government in Westminster for a generation, they'll be jumping ship fairly quickly back to Europe.

Bring on the games.

edit: Good summaries going on in the Guardian online. Northern Ireland could also secede, and there'll no longer be a U.K. - just a country called maybe "Greater England" which will make the Welsh right peeved as well.


----------



## fletcher (24/6/16)

Airgead said:


> As far as I can tell (from outside) a lot of the leave campaign has been based around anti imigration xenophobia. Its not ecconomic considerations driving the leave vote its xenopobia and rampant nationalism.
> 
> I find this very worrying. Brexit, UKIP and that moron Farage, the rise of trump in the US, the return of Pauline Hanson, the continuing political existance of Abbot...
> 
> Dark times my friends. Dark times indeed.


agreed. so much fear-mongering and little basis in fact being a large part of campaigning of late.


----------



## evildrakey (24/6/16)

As a half-POM... F*ck Nigel Farage. F*ck the UK... I'm making German Beers for the next 6 months...

Anyone got a good Bock or Dunkel recipe???


----------



## Fraser's BRB (24/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps its just a backlash against cringe worthy liberal / leftist political correctness and cultural relativism.
> I cant in all honesty believe any person with so much as a scintilla of a functioning brain could not see the likes of Hanson and Trump as the irresponsible unlettered morons they are, much less vote for them.
> 
> Britex, meh. Trump? Genuinely ******* scary.


What Dave said.

The rise/re-emergence of populist far right wing politics (Trump, Hanson, et. al.) is in direct response to the pendulum in Western politics starting to swing too far to the left. You can only tell the people that what they think/believe is wrong for so long before they start to look for someone more aligned with their views. 

They're also a symptom of Western democracies appearing to be hamstrung on any real, meaningful reform. Any moderate from either end of the spectrum putting forward good policy soon gets shouted down by those further to the right/left than themselves and the debate is dragged into populist sloganeering and me-tooism rather than a reasoned debate on good policy. Enter someone at the extreme right who promises to "get things done" and take things back to "the way things used to be!" (I will make America great again!) and you have a recipe for modern political success.

It frustrates the shit out of me as someone who takes in interest in politics and good governance, but if I go any further this post would be more suited to the "get it off your chest thread".


----------



## GalBrew (24/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> What Dave said.
> 
> The rise/re-emergence of populist far right wing politics (Trump, Hanson, et. al.) is in direct response to the pendulum in Western politics starting to swing too far to the left. You can only tell the people that what they think/believe is wrong for so long before they start to look for someone more aligned with their views.
> 
> ...


Combine that with an economic depression and that is how the next Hitler rises to power.


----------



## Vini2ton (24/6/16)

I reckon it's got alot to do with money. Worked with travelling UK guys who praised AUS to me for our awards system and fair wages. They told me that eastern bloc fellas had cut all the locals to shit in labour prices and it fucked them over big time. This happens here and well...457.


----------



## Vini2ton (24/6/16)

May I add that many " International" so fn called posh hotels in Melbourne are using labour under very dodgy arrangements and no one ever seems to give a shit. In 50 years will we have a Ausexit with a certain asian country or will it be bang you dead?


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/16)

As I posted, happening here more and more, with exactly the same patterns engineered by the one percent.

Referendum: Australia to leave the planet and set up anew on planet Zrrrgoss.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> As I posted, happening here more and more, with exactly the same patterns engineered by the one percent.
> 
> Referendum: Australia to leave the planet and set up anew on planet Zrrrgoss.


https://youtu.be/_ZI_aEalijE


----------



## wereprawn (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> As I posted, happening here more and more, with exactly the same patterns engineered by the one percent.
> 
> Referendum: Australia to leave the planet and set up anew on planet Zrrrgoss.


That'd be pointless . We'd only sell it .


----------



## SBOB (24/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> As I posted, happening here more and more, with exactly the same patterns engineered by the one percent.
> 
> Referendum: Australia to leave the planet and set up anew on planet Zrrrgoss.


dont blame me... I voted for Kodos


----------



## goomboogo (24/6/16)

And David Cameron resigns. Sadly, that won't change anything for 99.99% of the population.


----------



## manticle (24/6/16)

**** me. Did Boris Johnston just crawl out of the woods?
Looks like worzel gummidge had a shave.

Haven't really been following this but considering EU is probably part of the NWO/illuminati/satanic conspiracy, it's probably better in the end for those who want to avoid child sacrifice and the transgenderaganda.

So many political figures lately leave nothing to the caricaturist's imagination.


----------



## pcmfisher (25/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> There's a lot more to it than xenophobia and Australia has a lot to learn (but won't, will just keep on reinventing the wheel as usual)


Australia is extremely good at not learning from other countries mistakes.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

The majority of Australians still can't signal properly at a roundabout.


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

Roundabouts are a function of a wider Neo colonial plot to reduce motorists to robot sheep, moving perpetually in a self annihilating, circular direction like ourobouros so our abberant signalling is simply a small spanner in the works of the military industrial complex in a vaguely futile effort to retain some independence from our demonic reptilian masters.


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

Sorry. I meant : yeah. Fucken roundabouts.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/6/16)

Roundabouts are simple. Indicaye your intended direction when entering or exiting and give way to anyone already on the roundabout that may hit you.


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

Only time I've been hit by a car (on push bike) was when I was well inside a roundabout. Mildly scary experience when you look at the vehicle and realise there's nothing you can do to avoid it. Fortunately some superficial cuts and a fucked bike (and me now being super cautious) are all that ensued.

I may need to warn myself for OT pretty soon.
Apologies.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Roundabouts are simple. Indicaye your intended direction when entering or exiting and give way to anyone already on the roundabout that may hit you.


Or that you might hit.

A very common misconception is that if you are barreling up to a roundabout at 95 kmh in your ute then everyone must realise that you are shortly about to enter the roundabout so watch out fokkers here you come.

However if I suddenly enter the roundabout from your left before you actually get there, I have the right of way because I am already on the roundabout.

In other words giving way to traffic on your right is a total fiction and doesn't exist in the road rules.

Also when travelling straight ahead it's not necessary to signal left because your car is wiggling to the left, then right because your car is wiggling to the right, then go straight ahead.

This signalling sequence is usually performed by bowls ladies.

Now back on topic, I guess the Brexit puts an end to any chance of England adopting kilometres on their road signs. I bet Scotland will be right onto that when they become independent, as the Republic of Ireland already has done.


----------



## Feldon (25/6/16)

Will this mean a return of the imperial pint measure for beer in UK pubs?
(and given the possible consequences of the Brexit, maybe that should be 'English pubs')


----------



## tomdavis (25/6/16)

As an escaped UK citizen, I have naturally been asked questions on this subject by everyone under the sun in the last 48 hours. 

The only thing I can compare this to is when I have been out on a lads curry night and when the waiter (call him referendum) turns up to take the order, there is ALWAYS at least 3 pissed blokes (call it a majority) who decide they are going 'to have the 'ottest curry you can do'. Despite the warnings from around the table and the kitchen staff, they all go for the stupidly hot curry - and they normally don't even know why.

They then sit there gloating about their choice while everyone else orders something a little more sensible. The curries then arrive, and they all take a few bites and slowly realise that they have made a serious mistake. But rather than admit it's a mistake they all continue to munch through their tears and sweat, all pretending they love it - when we all know they would probably choose something else if they could go back in time - and of course we all know what happens to your brexit hole after a really hot curry. i.e. it doesn't get any better in the short-term. :blink: 

Of course the laughable irony about this whole shamozzle, is that all the Leave voters who wanted to 'get control back' are about to have their next Prime Minister chosen for them by a group consisting of 0.25% of the UK population. This 0.25% consisting mostly of elitist, money-driven, intolerant people who believe they have a god-given right to rule. The same people that gave us Thatcher. 

Things are not going to get better. 

So glad this pommie is now an Australian.


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

I thought thatcher was a nice, young, well respected, smartly attractive woman of the people?
Everyone seems to want to be so mean to her.
She did (indirectly) give us test dept. so she can't have been all bad.


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

And I love a good, really hot curry (aftermath less so but the more you eat, the less likely you'll experience one).
In the words of my local curry merchant: 'double suicide hot'.


----------



## DU99 (25/6/16)

Where the Queen fit in all this..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/6/16)

It would be interesting to see if we belonged to an Asian Union and found our rights to govern, our laws being eroded, open borders which way would we vote if push came to shove. I know what I would be voting for and I would put money on what the Germans would do if they had a referendum as GB has which way they would go. Rous Jetzt.


----------



## tomdavis (25/6/16)

DU99 said:


> Where the Queen fit in all this..


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

Pretty sure I know which way you would vote as well.
Remember EU was not imposed - they elected to be part of it. Ireland, scotland or most bits of the historical british empire/commonwealth) possibly didn't elect to be part of britain.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Australia is to leave the AU and become Stralya

http://brokennews.com.au/2016/06/24/australia-leave-au-stralia/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

DU99 said:


> Where the Queen fit in all this..


The Queen was neutral on the whole thing.

It was not her place to have a view, so she didnt.

As far as her duties to the the people of the UK are concerned, she is there to qualify the wishes of the people and make sure it is is done legally. Bit like our Governor General. Essentially a place of last resort for procedures and stuff


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

Well now at least the Poms won't have to put up with people with totally unnecessarily silly names.





Witold Waszczykowski

God bless his little heart and arsehole.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Bribie, good sir, your language is simply appalling


----------



## tomdavis (25/6/16)

Don't want to get too boring on the political/legal stuff, but this article is definitely worth a read

This could all just be one big game of Poker. 

https://waitingfortax.com/2016/06/24/when-i-say-no-i-mean-maybe/


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Well now at least the Poms won't have to put up with people with totally unnecessarily silly names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 long foreign names are funny, ey?


----------



## goomboogo (25/6/16)

manticle said:


> long foreign names are funny, ey?


There's only one thing more funny. That one time a landlady got rear-ended by Shirley Bassey's brother.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)




----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

goomboogo said:


> There's only one thing more funny. That one time a landlady got rear-ended by Shirley Bassey's brother.


Your search abilities are awesome.


----------



## goomboogo (25/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Your search abilities are awesome.


Even more awesome is the fact I didn't search anything other than my own memory bank.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C79L3vjKAWQ

Our glorious English National Anthem.

End of story, close this thread now.. nothing more to see here folks.


----------



## pcmfisher (27/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Or that you might hit.
> 
> A very common misconception is that if you are barreling up to a roundabout at 95 kmh in your ute then everyone must realise that you are shortly about to enter the roundabout so watch out fokkers here you come.
> 
> ...


Just like right of way is total fiction. There is no such thing. The onus is on the other person to give way, you have no right to take it.

And the ute doing 95, yes he should give way to you if you are on the roundabout first, but actually you should only proceed when safe to do so.

Yep I know, off topic. Carry on.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/6/16)

manticle said:


> Pretty sure I know which way you would vote as well.
> Remember EU was not imposed - they elected to be part of it. Ireland, scotland or most bits of the historical british empire/commonwealth) possibly didn't elect to be part of britain.


Imposed or not I am sure that some of those stupid rules which were IMPOSED on the member countries has a lot to do with the unrest in those member countries. I suppose the EU could be likened to an Empire, they never lasted either, in the end they all crumble and each country will go their own separate way.


----------



## Dave70 (27/6/16)

Its really ruffled some jimmies hasn't it. To listen to some of the abrupt commentary from some reaming EU government representatives, you'd think the EU itself was a literal building of some kind, as in 'Yeah? good, leave then, and don't let the ******* door hit you on the way out'. 
I imagine the building to be somewhat like the Superfreinds Hall of Justice.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/6/16)

A door manufactured to the EU specifications I hope.


----------



## DU99 (27/6/16)

we are going to give Britain the flick..Become a Republic.. :icon_offtopic: Like Canada


----------



## Vini2ton (27/6/16)

No. The British Empire with re-emerge and show the world that British beer is best.


----------



## Feldon (27/6/16)

.


----------

